# connect 2 computers on the same network.plz help me :(

## sk8harddiefast

i have gentoo on my first pc and solaris on my second pc.eth1 is up and work correctly without any problems.what configuration i must do to connect them and have access from each one to the other?????

----------

## John R. Graham

What type of access?For console access, use SSH.

For filesystem access, use NFS.There are other things you might mean but, rather than guessing, why don't you just tell?

- John

----------

## sk8harddiefast

i want for nfs connection.to send data from one pc to the other.also console connection because it sounds very good and i want to try to learn this thing too  :Smile: 

----------

## cyrillic

I don't know much about Solaris, but on the Gentoo machine, you can do this.

```
# emerge nfs-utils

# man exports

# nano -w /etc/exports

# rc-update add nfs default

# man ssh

# rc-update add sshd default

# rc 
```

ps.  If you used genkernel, you should be all set on the kernel side.  If you configure your own kernel, then you will need to include support for NFS client and server.

----------

